# trying to connect an imac to dorms wireless network



## Primes (Jan 7, 2004)

I just bought my first mac(an imac) and i'm trying to connect to my dorms wireless nework, can i just connect my old belkin wireless router and use it as a wireless card? What about a non mac usb wireless card from say netgear?


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

did you ever figure it out? i'm trying to connect a mac to our linksys wireless network (pc's running on it)....


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

you need an airport extreme card in it if you waqnt to go wireless...if an older imac and airport card. If new go to apple store or call apple tech at 1800-sos-appl and get an arrangement to ship your mac and get an airport card put in it.


----------

